# Emergency Medical Assistance.



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Has anyone any experience of the "SAP" permanent attendance clinic attached to the Centro de Saude.
I live in Lagos, and have an elderly friend coming to visit on a long term stay. Private medical insurance is not affordable - the Centro de Saude is fully booked up and not accepting more patients.
In the event of a minor emergency we thought of using the SAP facility, to get any information locally is not easy, so any information would be very useful.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As a visitor here, she does not have to register, she would attend either emergency or make an appointment to see a doctor, she should have her valid EHIC card with her, she will have to pay for any treatment or medications, same as a Portuguese National, and must keep all receipts which she can claim refund from Social Security here or more long winded claim on return to UK.

If she has a pre-existing that reguires monitoring or treatment she should arrange treatment with the Centre de Saude before travel. 

When you say long stay, do you know rules have changed and stay without Registing is now 3 months not the 6 it used to be.


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi thanks for this - it's the emergency bit we are after - the nearest hospital is Lagos and she is staying in Vila do Bispo. They have a Centre de Saude but this closes late afternoon, attached is the SAP ( Permanent Attendance ?? ). She will be here just short of the three months !.
Problem is Diabetes - all sorts can and frequently does occur.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Same procedure then, but if centre doesn't have an Urgencia, not certain what this SAP is? then she might need to go to Lagos if that is the closest.

This is Vila do Bispo details Portal da Saúde - Centro de Saúde - Centro de Saúde Vila do Bispo maybe a visit to ask, if monitoring a problem pharmacies do diabetes checks.


----------

